# Hedgehog threw up



## autumn96 (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi so I just got a hedgehog for the first time and to drive home it was about a hour and a half drive and she seemed fine but about 15 mins into the drive I noticed she was spitting up white foamy stuff? Not that she's back all she has done is lay in the corner and gets mad if I try to pet her or anything.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

The "throw up"... Did she smear it onto herself? If so, it wasn't vomit, she anointed. If she didn't smear/lick it onto herself, she possibly just got carsick.
She needs to come out daily for bonding for a minimum of 30 minutes every day. Also you can give her a T-shirt with no loose threads that you've worn so she can cuddle up with something that smells like you to help her get used to your smell.


----------

